# Building a gas smoker



## longshot (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, I am a die hard DIYer, I usually justify the latest project by reacting with indignation to the posted price of any object that I reasonably believe I can build myself (justified or not) and proceed to spend about three times the money builing it cheaper for myself..... but anyway  I intend to bulid my own propane smoker.  It will sit(for the time being) atop my propane cooker in much the same config as a GOSM however made out of heavier material with some custom controls.  I do need to avoid all of the pitfalls that you the experts have already learned (except of course to just go buy the blasted thing).  Things like paint, venting, all around good function, and of course explosion avoidance.  Any help and advice is appreciated just don't try to talk me out of it!

LOL
Thanks
L


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 24, 2007)

Longshot, I remember something that someone wrote some time ago. It goes something like: I have always been amazed at the time and expense people will go to, just to get something free. Or as you say, three time the money to build it cheaper. LOL

First off, without putting a lot of thought into it, consider a double wall and a top vent with a weather cap. A Possible slide out chip box holder to make adding chips a little easier.

Check about the forum for possible gas control mods also. Just a few quick suggestions. Good Luck on the project.

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2007)

Long, Don't do it, you'll just be spending your hard earned money hand over fist. . .Oh my bad! :oops:  You said NOT to talk you out of it!! 

I think that over all, the GOSM design is good and the vent system is excellent (two side vents and the top vent).  I'm with PC that doubled wall construction is the way to go and a slide out tray for the wood beats having to open the door to refill the box and loosing heat. 

Look at other smokers and see what features they have that you would like on yours and go from there.


----------



## coz (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure you have PLENTY of ventilation until your sure that there is enuff flow so that you dont snuff out the flame and have a lot of unburned propane laying in there when you open the door.I am finally building the gasser that I have been talking about.It will be double wall insulated.I have 3" air intakes on the ends and a 4" outlet.There will be a 2" drain under the burner.I have purchased an afterburner for the burner as on another site they were well spoken of.I called and talked with Ed and he gave me a few ideas and a week later I ordered his afterburner unit.I currently am using a GOSM but it is too small when fishing season starts.So I decided to build this one.Once I started this one I saw a pic of a self feeding charcoal burner and now I have to build one of those.I must have some kinda smoking problem...


----------



## longshot (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what you mean, I was looking at pics of the "Wookie" I'm now trying to locate an old fridge.  I figure why build when I can scrounge.  I think I still want to go gasser but a fridge should be a great box as long as I can find an all metal one.


----------

